# message for poohdog



## sincerity23 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, thanks for all your support and advice on the matter in hand.
I tonight felt stupid, cos did post a prayer on rainbow bridge, because I feared the worst for those two poor birds. 
then tonight shock horror, i got home from work, and when in garden heard the parrot squark ! not as happily as used to just a few noises or so.
then as night went on its quiet. so as much as thought worst, then maybe situation changed. and the stupid fool yeah has put the central heating on, what for to warm them - think too late for remorse.
im not defending the fool, but believe it or not, i thought bout it, and some folk probably because of who they are, do not even realise they are harming them, leaving them out, its just not in their minds to think they doing any wrong. I am feeling he taking cowards "way out" either not wanting them anymore and didnt know what to do, or now has realised they very poorly and trying to "assist", but not CONVINCED WHATSOEVER - NO WAY.
couldnt he have taken them vets today, prob dont wanna pay money out, or more to the point, the vet could question WHAT THE HELLS HAPPENED HERE ! but if they slipping away, thats not nice either just there in cage. 
if they do survive, cos i will hear them again, I will never forgive. and at some point will have a nice polite word with the neighbour. if they passover, because he has not been reported, so would be allowed to buy more pets, as soon as anything or those 2 birds if still alive, are out in garden for more than 2 days. I will knock at his door and have a nice polite word or two. The type of person he is, he will not take any notice of ANYONE, and not me even, so probably wasting my time, patience and breath, but to defend any animals I will politely voice my opinion.
I have had a week of SHEAR HELL, and its all so so sad. I dont think he cares, and very mixed up man.
I will not post again about this situation, until I know much more. so it could be a while.
but I will update you, dont worry and any other members, who may read all these posts. many thanks for your valuable patience, time, support and assistance and honesty. its does mean so much to me.
regards, very best wishes.
Sincerity23


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If those birds are outside without shelter Call the RSPCA now...anything else is not enough.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Its been a week 

If it were me id have gone and taken them to the vets myself instead of posting on here ... or at the very least brought them in and made sure they were safe & left a note through next doors mailbox


----------

